# Brompton January sales?



## Archie (19 Dec 2016)

OK, so my Bike2Work voucher has arrived for the purchase of my first Brompton. 

I've got the spec sorted in my own mind, the only question now is when I cash the voucher in. Is it worth hanging on for the January sales to save a few quid, or do Brompton disdain such marketing tactics, secure in the knowledge their bikes can pretty much sell themselves?


----------



## srw (19 Dec 2016)

I once bought a Brompton in a sale. It turned out that it should never have been reduced, because Brompton don't like their dealers discounting.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2016)

Yes, I can imagine Brompton keep a strangle grip on their dealers. I've never seen more than 10% and that's on old stock. Can't blame them for that.

You last comment was spot on Archie.


----------



## robgul (19 Dec 2016)

Yep - not much chance of a discount - especially as they're pretty much built to order nowadays with JIT-type car production techniques ... and their dealers aren't permitted to sell by mail-order either AIUI. Best you might get is an ex-demo machine from a dealer . . . perhaps.

Rob


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2016)

They won't even sell me one down here


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Dec 2016)

Brompton do seem able to enforce full retail.

Some other brands wonder how they get away with it, but not supplying bikes appears to be one tactic.

Or if all the dealers are being given six-week lead times, the suspected naughty dealer will be made to wait twice as long.

The OP is in a doubly difficult position because it's a bike to work purchase.

That's not because it's a Brompton, any bike to work sale costs the retailer about 10 per cent which means the retailer is even more reluctant to offer a discount.

The OP might be able to get a cheap accessory thrown in to close the sale, or possibly a few pounds off a £100+ Brommie bag.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Dec 2016)

As the others say, you're unlikely to get a discount, even if you walked in with your own money. Grab it now, and enjoy your bike!


----------



## Archie (20 Dec 2016)

Yeah, thought so. Pulled the trigger today. 

Thanks for the feedback. Love to hear from the one that voted wait though, maybe there's some inside info out there!


----------



## mickle (20 Dec 2016)

Brompton don't enforce a no discounting policy on their dealers. Mainly because to do so would be illegal. Retailers don't discount Brompton for two reasons; because margins are extremely low compared to far east built bike and because why should they? Brompton bikes are often excluded from BTW schemes BTW. Because it costs the shop a percentage. 

If you don't want to pay full whack for a Brompton buy a used one. Or a Dave Hon.


----------



## samsbike (21 Dec 2016)

You can get Brompton on sale but the mark up using a ride voucher will probably cost as much as a new one.

New Brompton's are a better bet and a much more straightforward purchase. Also you can pick your spec. Cycle surgery and Evans absorb the ride to work voucher more easily


----------

